# Help! Advice Needed for Inside Baffle for HF DC



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok my Harbor Freight Dust Collector completely clogged up and when I took off the bag to clean it there was at least 2” of fine dust on top of the cone thing inside. So I decided to make an internal Thien separating baffle, but my DC doesn’t look like what I’ve seen in other threads on the subject. :huh:

So what do I do now?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sure it does....flip it over. The baffle installs below that cone. Near the bottom lip.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You want the dust and air to travel around the outside edge....between the cone and the baffle.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Really! Oh I didn’t realize that. :huh:

From the looks of this I don’t believe any kind of a baffle is going to work, so it’s going to be surprising if it does. It’s much more of a problem than I first thought. 
I’m probably exaggerating a little, but the dust cloud that came out of this was like something out of a science fiction movie slowly traveling down the driveway then made a turn right into my neighbor’s garage. It dusted everything in its path including my just washed new car and now I’m going to have to clean my neighbor’s garage if she doesn’t sue me.
I honestly cannot believe all this fine dust, because I don’t use it for sanding.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It will work. Just copy what I did in mine and you'll be pretty impressed.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

here's what i did to my similar delta 50-850. one discarded 16" frying pan and $6 in material:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

toolguy1000 said:


> here's what i did to my similar delta 50-850. one discarded 16" frying pan and $6 in material:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189


 Thanks Toolguy, I read in other posts about a fry pan, but didn’t understand exactly what to do with it until now that I see actual photos. 
This problem that I had here was that all the photos I looked at were from the bottom up and when I saw the cone inside while pulling off my filter, it just completely threw me off. I remembered reading about the fry pan and then of people trying to make a cyclone cone. So then I really didn’t know what was going on. LOL
Anyway I wish I would have seen your photos beforehand because I ended up building a Thein baffle like David Pane and ryan50hrl, I may try out the fry pan Idea if I’m not real happy with this..


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I did the frying pan first....and wasn't getting the results I wanted which is when I built the baffle. For me, it worked better than the pan.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

FTR, the. Baffle is supposed to work better than woks, fry pans, cones, etc. Perhaps one day I'll change to a baffle.


----------

